# What's in Our Universe's Future...?



## SmoothSeas (Oct 9, 2021)

So sad, but probably close to the truth.  What's your prediction...?



​


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2021)

My prediction is that we will eventually land a few people so we can say we did it, find that there is no reason to stick around, and leave it to the robots, which will be smart enough by then to do whatever research we could do.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 9, 2021)

Robots are smart enough NOW!  Will we be their pets as they advance?
With the population, won't  mankind have to move into outer space?
We must find ways to feed and give clean water to the populous.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2021)

If you think robots are smart now, you aint seen nothing yet.  You probably think I'm real.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2021)

Eventually, I think means of propulsion will be found....like "Warp Speed"....which will allow space travel to other solar systems and galaxies to be practical, and fairly quick.  Then, humans will discover planets similar to Earth, and begin to populate them.  There are "basics" needed to support life....water, oxygen, etc., that limit what humans could do on most planets.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 9, 2021)

Before we make any plans, astronauts need to test whether or not they can make pizza in space. That will be the deciding factor as to whether or not space travel to other planets is feasible.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 9, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> My prediction is that we will eventually land a few people so we can say we did it, find that there is no reason to stick around, and leave it to the robots, which will be smart enough by then to do whatever research we could do.


Same thoughts. But looks like Earthly economics and political ideology (empire struggles) could derail that whole venture.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 27, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 27, 2021)

I don't know what will happen to the universe, not even to the solar system.

All I know is, the earth is going to hell in a handcart.


----------



## David777 (Oct 27, 2021)

Don't expect we humans will within coming centuries be able to live successfully away from our home planet despite all the sci-fi notions.  So we Earth monkeys in current generations need to quickly figure out how to live here without destroying our precious blue water world with DNA life. Far less people living on our planet in harmony with nature in sustainable development ways.

Reality is complex Earth creatures like we homo sapiens are not likely to remain healthy over extended periods where there isn't normal Earth gravity.  Additionally Earth creature microbiomes contains myriad bacteria that are key to body processes we are only now coming to understand.  Each of us has more bacteria in our bodies than cells and 10 times as many viruses.  That is also for similar reasons why any aliens requesting landing on Earth are likely to be denied due to contamination by whatever planet they came from.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 27, 2021)

I always have nocturnal dreams of future lifetimes and all the incredible innovations in the far future.  I see space vehicles powered by magnetic and gravitational forces, man-made waterfalls for clean drinkable water; unimaginable creations solving all mankind's problems.  
Perhaps it's a parallel world or it may be Earth. but it's tremendously exciting!
This is, if not the lowest, one of the lowliest worlds in the multiverse.  Wonderments we can't even imagine are out there for our discovery as we grow and evolve in our souls.  As we develop our spirituality, our intelligence and consciousness expands into explosions of glorious creations!
It's going to be amazing!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2021)

I believe we are still evolving through nature's course of events.  There will be more and more devastating disasters due to over building and population explosions.  Not even mentioning nuclear events such as wars or meltdowns.  High tech will probably turn on itself and self destruct, but some hard times will build the character of future generations.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 27, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I believe we are still evolving through nature's course of events.  There will be more and more devastating disasters due to over building and population explosions.  Not even mentioning nuclear events such as wars or meltdowns.  High tech will probably turn on itself and self destruct, but some hard times will build the character of future generations.


Oh Yes!  I agree completely!  The WW111 is forthcoming, and Earth is a new untamed planet.  I thought she was referring to far in advance of this!  Perhaps far in the future, after the ignorance of the wars!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 27, 2021)

The earth will survive.  Life will survive and adapt.  Unfortunately, we may not.  Our future depends on placing long term goals before short term benefits.  We don't have a very good history of doing that.  Our tragedy is that we are just smart enough to mess everything up.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 27, 2021)

Space exploration is being joined with NASA by private industry. What does that tell us? Ultimately, who will decide who mines what space bodies like asteroids and the Moon when access to them is easier? This is the first time ever we discuss the future about things not on this earth.
Also, how many peoples of countries will object to expensive space exploration if conditions on this planet continue our existence here?


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 27, 2021)

In my opinion, unless we come up with a really cheap mode of getting there and back, mining of asteroids or the moon is just a pipe dream.

Robotic missions are relatively petty cash, and they add to our understanding of the universe.  Even small countries can afford them.  It's the manned missions that are ridiculously expensive and don't really make any sense.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 27, 2021)

Human impacts on the universe are so small that to call them trivial would be an overstatement.  We are such a small part of an unimaginably huge whole.


SmoothSeas said:


> What's in Our Universe's Future...?


Some say it's already happened.  Can't say as I understand this, but it is interesting.

*Physics suggests that the future has already happened*
https://www.bbc.com/reel/video/p04s...z55oCDqgxp4n5F98Rzuqr9QUyCMjFQoxo_kmvih_vvAAQ


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Some say it's already happened.  Can't say as I understand this, but it is interesting.


It's way over my head.  I suppose there is some mathematical proof of this, but the sceptic in me says maybe they have overlooked something.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2021)

In the future the Universe will be able to go to R rated movies. Finally!


----------

